# brute with skinny 29.5 all around or 28x10 Mudzillas



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

*brute with skinny 29.5 laws all around or 28 S/W Mudzillas*

Im looking for pics (front all angles preferably) with skinny 29.5 laws all around. Also without a lift would be nice but a 2 inch is fine. Also looking for pics for 28 skinny/wide Mudzillas. Ive looks through EVERY page of the pic thread and seen a few but not what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine has a 1'' pipe lift on it not much but maybe will help you out 29.5x10's all around. not the best quality I took them with my phone


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

29.5 x 10 's on all 4 corners, and a 2" HL lift with shocks turned all the way down and stock springs & still on all factory axles.




























Brenton


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

This is the same combo Im going to end up with. what springs are you guys running in your clutch for the 29.5's?


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks guys Im likein it! Any Mudzillas?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's mine with no lift


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Big Black, when did you swap the pirellis for outlaws? Looks good btw


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Just about a week ago I still have the mudweisers, I'll probably swap them out depending on where I ride. And thanks!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

2domn8 said:


> This is the same combo Im going to end up with. what springs are you guys running in your clutch for the 29.5's?


It's in my signature, but it's an almond primary and red secondary.

Brenton


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

big black where do your 29.5s rub with out the lift


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry I didnt see it 94, thanks for the info. I PMed big black and he told me it didnt. I want to do the same thing, thin 29.5's with no lift if I can.


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

Bigblackrancher, dont happen to have a rear pic do you?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine rubs on the rear if the suspension is compressed, so with no lift I'm sure it will rub in the fender wells all the way around. I had to do some molding to prevent it.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure yet where all it rubs the wheels i got are the right bolt pattern but the inside hole dont fit around the nubs on the hub im waiting on spacers. but i have drove it a little and didnt rub.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Ill try to get a rear pic up this afternoon


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Just grid them tabs off and the rims should fit fine


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

laws over mudzilla's regardless of wide/skinny!


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

I know it man, I just relly like the way a Brute looks with Mudzillas. Plus youi dont see them as much as you used to, I like to be old/new skool at the same time lol.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I use to have some pics back when I had my all 28x10 mudzilla's but cant seem to find them. I love the look of the mudzilla's and they sure as heck rode smoother. Mudzillas rode smooth as glass all the way to 65mph laws not so much about 45 is all you really want to do and they go to shaking


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

why do you need an old school/new school look. performance is the way to go!


----------



## jmp4x4 (Feb 26, 2016)

How are you guys putting all skinnys are you buying 4 front wheels. I know on my hondas you can just put a front wheel on the rear backwards


----------

